# IV./JG 54 Fw 190A-8 pics



## Erich (Dec 19, 2011)

Gents lost some data it appears, does anyone have the red covered book on the Fw 190A, D and Ta 152 by Peter Rodeike ? if so I believe there are two pics of late war A-8's with the blue Rumpfband of the unit. anyone scan these for me ?

many thanks

Erich


----------



## rochie (Dec 19, 2011)

will have a look tomorrow Erich and post in here


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 19, 2011)

Might be some in Urbanke's book on Green Hearts. Will look tonight.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 19, 2011)

Are these any good to you Erich. They are from the Osprey Aviation Elite series.










Geo


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 20, 2011)

Eric drop me an email, lost yours in a hard drive crash a while back.... and I will forward the pages..


----------



## rochie (Dec 20, 2011)

these 2 Erich ?
from Rodeike Fw 190A-Fw190 Dora, Ta 152H


----------



## Erich (Dec 20, 2011)

thanks guys for the offers and help, yep these are the pics now saved, mucho very much Roachie. 15th staffel used yellow numbers and the old third gruppe squiggle outlined in black. 14th staffel was black and 16th staffel was blue if anyone interested.

cheers


----------



## Njaco (Dec 20, 2011)

was the Balkenkreuz outlined?


----------



## Erich (Dec 20, 2011)

no it was not even into February of 45 when the unit was dissolved. B. Barbas volume 2 on the planes of the LW fighter aces shows on page 135 an Fw 190A, says March of 45 in Sachsen which is not correct nor what is stated as red 11 which should read blue 11. there were no red numbered A/C in IV./JG 54.

someone ought to model one of these birds eh guys ?


----------



## Njaco (Dec 20, 2011)

Never knew they weren't oulined. Learn something new everyday!

Gotta check my stash see if I have a 190. Only have one half-completed at the moment.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 20, 2011)

Great info!


----------

